# new coder has question on modifier



## ggparker14 (Jun 30, 2011)

Physician does digital block on finger and repairs a 2 cm laceration.

Would the correct codes for these procedures be 64450 and 12001-51?

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## mkmgt001 (Jun 30, 2011)

CPT 12001 would be correct for SIMPLE repair of a 2cm finger laceration, but the digital block should NOT be reported.  The digital block is inclusive in the global surgical procedure & does not warrant separate reimbursement.  See "CPT Surgical Package Definition" under SURGERY GUIDELINES in your CPT manual.  Since you're not reporting CPT 64450, you can drop modifier -51 from 12001 as well.  Hope that helps!


----------



## ggparker14 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------

